

The Science of Magic - pdsull
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/21/science/21magic.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&adxnnlx=1187726534-6NNO0b51NdHgrTiV7A0Svw

======
pdsull
Teller (of Penn and Teller) gives a definition of magic that I really like:
"The theatrical linking of a cause with an effect that has no basis in
physical reality, but that -- in our hearts -- ought to."

